# Returning to cycling, new to Brompton - light recommendations



## OriginalGoon (29 Jan 2016)

After many months of reading and lurking, I have finally purchased a nice new M6L for my commute to the station and for general cycling.

I haven't cycled properly in a long time and am generally out of the loop re cycling equipment so hopefully you nice people can help me. Essentially I'm after some lights for my Brompton to see (there's at least one dark stretch of road on my way home in the evenings) and be seen that don't interfere with the fold.

The options are overwhelming, however, and I simply cannot tell what's worth it. I've seen recommendations for a Topeak Whitelight and Cateye Volt 300 but I am none the wiser as to whether they would suit me needs (the Topeak doesn't look like it would be great for seeing in dark stretches and the Cateye looks like it might need to be removed to fold the bike). I've seen a few people with what appear to be Lezyne Femtos on my commute too but would still need a 'to see' light. Are the Zectos any good? They seem a fair bit more expensive. All a bit lost frankly.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sharky (29 Jan 2016)

I've probably mentioned the volt 300 before. Yep a great light and very easy to remove from the bike. Something you would need to do any way to plug it into your USB port in your computer at work to keep it fully charged.


----------



## srw (29 Jan 2016)

The best lights for Bromptons are the dynamo hubs and LED light sets they sell. Not at all cheap, but truly fit and forget.
https://bromptonjunction.com/shop/shimano-hub-dynamo-set-incl-f-wheel/
(or there's a fancier SON version).


----------



## annedonnelly (29 Jan 2016)

I have a Niterider of some sort on mine as I have a dark stretch too. I have found that you can put a full size light on the left of the handle bar without affecting the fold. On the right of the bar I used to have a tiny flashing Cateye but I broke that and they don't seem to do them now. I've replaced that with a Lezyne but it seems to have a habit of turning itself off.

On the rear I've a light at the top of the seat post. The post will still drop far enough to fold the bike. 

I also have - front & rear - cheap flasher from Aldi. The front is on the right fork. The rear is on the pump - the only thing the pump is any use.


----------



## 12boy (29 Jan 2016)

I have a couple of Serfas brand that are 140 and 240 lumens, USB chargeable. the 240 is a wide beam light and the 140 a narrower one. between the pair I can ride 15-18 mph and see safely although I will go slower on snow/ice. When in the blink mode I think they could be excellent for inducing a migraine, so I keep them turned down when using them to alert cars to my presence. the price on LED lights per lumen has gone down dramatically as the power and battery life have increased hugely.I have a red Lezyne blinky on my helmet that is also very bright. with these kinds of lights available cheaply there is no reason not to be visible.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Jan 2016)

Brompton sell a six quid bracket which converts the reflector mount by the rear brake into a 'rear light carrier mount' - two bolts, usually 80mm apart.

The Brompton light is a lot of money, you can get perfectly good carrier mount lights for a lot less.

Get one about the same size and shape as the one in the picture of the bracket.

https://bromptonjunction.com/shop/brackets-for-reflectorsrear-lamp-versions-l-e/

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CK-lvYCD0soCFQQcwwod_VEDwQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Kell (2 Feb 2016)

I used one of those Chinese Cree lights. Cheap and seems to be reliable so far.

http://www.lightinthebox.com/4400ma...ht-headlamp-kit-set_p1021139.html?prm=1.2.1.0

The only things to bear in mind are that that one turned up with an American plug, so I also had to buy a converter and, despite it saying expedited shipping, mine took about a month to turn up.

I modified it so it's mounted to a jubilee clip then put some old inner tube around the bars to give it something to grip to.

I also bought a Monkii Clip and Monkii Cage and used an old water bottle to store the battery in.

http://www.cyclemiles.co.uk/shop/cycle-products/monkii-cage-bicycle-bottle-cage/#.VrCAbU3cuM8

I'll try and post pics if I remember.


----------



## Kell (2 Feb 2016)




----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Feb 2016)

First thing to think about is where you want to get the leccy from. If you have just won a lottery rollover, then a dynohub may be an option. Otherwise consider if you want to use batteries (potentially rechargeable, and can carry spares) or USB charging (can't carry spares, handy to recharge at work).

Then, when you've decided that, pick some that look good and fit your price bracket. I ride with cheap-ish USB rechargeable lights from Decathlon on my Brommie. On the bars (doesn't affect fold) and on the seatpost (have to remove/move to fold). Light-wise they seem fine (my ride is partly on unlit roads) but I'm afraid that the rubber straps may not last, so I don't necessarily recommend them.


----------



## OriginalGoon (2 Feb 2016)

Thanks all. I am leaning towards the ease of a dynohub but waiting to hear back from Brompton as to whether the shimano hub wheel can be ordered in black (I have a black edition and would ideally like the wheel to match). 

Failing that I will pop into the shop near work where I bought my Brommie and see how the various lights fare with the fold and their ease of removal if needed.


----------



## RMurphy195 (5 Feb 2016)

OriginalGoon said:


> Thanks all. I am leaning towards the ease of a dynohub but waiting to hear back from Brompton as to whether the shimano hub wheel can be ordered in black (I have a black edition and would ideally like the wheel to match).
> 
> Failing that I will pop into the shop near work where I bought my Brommie and see how the various lights fare with the fold and their ease of removal if needed.



When looking at lights, don't forget that the front light might prevent folding, but if removed and left with the bracket in place that might not affect the fold. The rear as others have said can mount on the seatpost (the rack mount puts it very low), I have the extending seatpost so my rear bracket (complete with light attached!) doesn't affect the fold at all.


----------



## OriginalGoon (10 Feb 2016)

No further along with this I'm afraid. Is anyone able to recommend how many lumens I should be looking at for a pitch black stretch?


----------



## jefmcg (10 Feb 2016)

have a play with this 
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sc/lights-comparison-guide

If you drag different lights into the boxes, you can see realistic images of beams and brightness.

I've got a moon xp-500 (long superseded), and I rarely use it on it's two brightest settings, so I would save 250 lumens would be sufficient.


----------



## OriginalGoon (10 Feb 2016)

That's really useful, thanks. I quite like the look of the Niterider 350 actually. Reviews seem quite good and it has a mount that swivels so I should be able to keep it on without interfering with the fold.


----------



## Kell (10 Feb 2016)

Putting to the left of centre on the bars means mine doesn't affect the fold or connect with any other part of the bike when folded down.

As for spread of light, my particular version goes to a spot, rather than a nice bright spread, but you can buy diffusers that help.

Having said that, I don't have a problem with it.

Here's a link to a diffuser:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/SEEN-ANGLE-DIFFUSER-LIGHTS-APERTURE/dp/B00DQ5IGMU


----------



## OriginalGoon (10 Feb 2016)

Kell said:


> Putting to the left of centre on the bars means mine doesn't affect the fold or connect with any other part of the bike when folded down.



Ignore me! I missed your post further up when I scrolled through again.


----------



## CopperBrompton (13 Feb 2016)

Brompton are all about hop-on, hop-off convenience, and a SON hub dynamo setup means this is true at night as well as in the day. It's expensive but totally worth it. And yes, available in black. :-)


----------

